# Threads Too Close to the Truth



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

This forum is supposed to be about survival. However when the truth about Islam, Obama and terrorism is posted it is removed. Yet you people will go on and on about imaginary risk.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not aware of what thread(s) you are refering to, but I do know there are threads about each of the subjects you listed that have legs. I don't want to insinuate, especially since I am not familiar with the thread(s) you are talking about, but is it possible the reason they/it was removed was because of manner in which they were addressed and the language used?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I suppose but do not recall bad language. Even then it seems post could be delegated. Also it seems with removal there is an obligation to say it was and why under the original title. Just to cut it and leave people searching for it is cowardly.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Talk about imaginary risks, Muslim supermen. There are about 3,000,000 Muslims in the U.S. but 11,000,000 illegal Mexicans.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

roy said:


> Talk about imaginary risks, Muslim supermen. There are about 3,000,000 Muslims in the U.S. but 11,000,000 illegal Mexicans.


One group comes to work and hide the other group helps out a eastern country...


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Really. The only Muslim I know personally came here from Turkey with nothin' and now has five Subways worth $2,000,000. Did you notice that the U.S. prison population is about 25% Mexican?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no quarrel with the way this site is run.
The threads that I have seen dissapear in the year that I have been here deserved to go.
If anyone does not like the way this site is run, I respectfully suggest they go find a site they like better.

Just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

roy said:


> Really. The only Muslim I know personally came here from Turkey with nothin' and now has five Subways worth $2,000,000. Did you notice that the U.S. prison population is about 25% Mexican?


A lot more than that in NV and AZ!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

While there are no mosques within 75 miles of my house there is a place on the 7th day Adventist campuses for a prayer room that is used by members of the Islamic faiths.

Note: I said Islamic faiths because there are many different faiths that fall under that "umbrella" just as there are many different faiths that fall under the Christian "umbrella".


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulS said:


> While there are no mosques within 75 miles of my house there is a place on the 7th day Adventist campuses for a prayer room that is used by members of the Islamic faiths.
> 
> Note: I said Islamic faiths because there are many different faiths that fall under that "umbrella" just as there are many different faiths that fall under the Christian "umbrella".


The weird thing is how we've made enemies of the more moderate (relatively speaking) Shi'a while cozying up the most hardcore fundamentalists in Saudi Arabia.

I remember when the Soviets pulled out of Afghanistan and the regime in Kabul fought on for quite some time, desperate not to lose to the tribal people. And I realized that for the people in Afghanistan, communism was a significant step up from what awaited them.

Check out these pictures from before the country went to hell.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

KingM said:


> The weird thing is how we've made enemies of the more moderate (relatively speaking) Shi'a while cozying up the most hardcore fundamentalists in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I remember when the Soviets pulled out of Afghanistan and the regime in Kabul fought on for quite some time, desperate not to lose to the tribal people. And I realized that for the people in Afghanistan, communism was a significant step up from what awaited them.
> 
> Check out these pictures from before the country went to hell.


Who did American oil companies have contracts with?


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Who did American oil companies have contracts with?


I don't know all the answers, but Afghanistan's problems seem to come from a multiple sources: legacies of the Great Game between Russia and Britain, communism's legacy, the tribal division of the country, lack of education, radical Islam, opium, the scramble for resources, etc. All I know is that _we _sure as hell aren't going to sort it out. We never should have gone there in the first place except to rampage through until we defeated our enemies. After that, keeping out of their business and keeping them out of our business seems to be the obvious path for us.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

roy said:


> Really. The only Muslim I know personally came here from Turkey with nothin' and now has five Subways worth $2,000,000. Did you notice that the U.S. prison population is about 25% Mexican?


Tax free government loans are great for muslims and the rest of foreigners that receive them too... As for the Mexicans. I have been in the agriculture industry for many years now. The majority of them that have ever worked for me were some of the hardest working people I have ever seen. We would be working 110hr weeks and they would ask if they could stay on a cleanup crew to get even more hours. When I just left my job right before I came here to Montana, there were about 6-8 of them that wanted to come with me. When I left the company, there were more than a dozen that left to go work somewhere else... Now, with that said. The ones I am talking about are in small towns with not much crime going on.. When you start getting into the cities where crime is prevalent, you will see more minorities getting into trouble with the law..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> This forum is supposed to be about survival. However when the truth about Islam, Obama and terrorism is posted it is removed. Yet you people will go on and on about imaginary risk.


Palmetto,

All risks are imaginary. Until they come to fruition. That is why we prepare. I have car insurance that I have never used. But I prepare for the risk, that up and until right now, has been imaginary. I like to make informed choices. Those informed choices come from research which leads to a huge game of "probabilities". I narrow that down to "most likely" to occur. Then I broaden that scope and say "could occur" followed by "potential to occur, but with any luck, won't". Then there are things I consider "too far out for me to worry about". But even those things are very real to others. And I can't, nor will I fault them for that. Hell, if that "far out" thing never occurs, they'll probably be better prepared than most of us, especially for the minor stuff.

I am not a doomer, TEOTWAWKI or Apocalyptic event subscriber. What would be the point if we're all gonna' die anyway? I do not necessarily worry about Nuclear meltdowns as I have no plants anywhere near me. Others do. It's a legitimate concern. It has happened more than once. I do subscribe to the small chance that we could potentially experience some WROL or other societal upheaval. People are tired of the government. We experience riots, however, most of these activities are purely criminal driven, short lived and do not necessarily revolve around the government. ??? I know that there is the potential for additional terrorist attacks. But I don't feel the impacts on everyday life, i.e. mass power outages, food shortages, lack of medical care etc., will be affected.

What I can count on, are more locally focused events in MY area; short term power outages, short term severe weather events, flooding, geologic events (though rare here, earthquakes and way less likely, volcanic). The populace on my side of the Puget Sound is pretty mellow. We're a rural county, with our own problems of course, but not a whole lot of radical elements, unlike Seattle. I am fortunate that I don't really have to worry about big scale events, a true WROL situation, complete societal collapse or Terroristic Bio-Attacks. Were not big enough for anyone to really want to attack.

But the point is, information is key, whatever it is. It is up to us to disseminate that information and use what we find valuable, discard what we don't care about. That is the beauty of the "forum". If I don't like something or am just plain not interested, I move on or ignore it. On that same token, I do not believe threads should be removed unless they do not meet the forum requirements or are blatantly offensive (language/foul name calling), accusatory, inflammatory or a personal attack on a member of that forum. I joined this forum agreeing to accept the rules of the forum and be respectful of it's members. Fortunately, unlike family, if I don't like it, I can pick up and go elsewhere. Which I truly hope you don't do. you're one of us, you're one of "you people".

I enjoy the casual "political" conversations of this forum, but yes, it is based on Prepping. Which comes in many forms. Even if just intellectual.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not a doomer or expecting a WROL situation, but here is how I look at it. What is the chance that civilization will continue without massive upheaval (major war, plague, natural disaster, civil strife, etc.) for the next 1,000 years. Pretty much zero. It has never happened before in any region, ever. In fact, you could make pretty much the same claim over a five hundred year period. Maybe we're in a more stable state than before, maybe not, but I'd say 500 years is the maximum period of peace you can expect without the a significant portion of the population dying in any given place on earth. That's five life spans. So in any given life span, I'd say there's at least a 20% chance of a massive collapse or catastrophe of some kind that will at least temporarily (and usually for years) make life very hazardous indeed.

I pay insurance money to guard against much smaller odds against fire or accidental death, so it's foolish not to insure against upheaval for the same reasons.

Most people in our country don't see this. Everything looks peaceful and wonderful and we've had an amazing run of peace in the U.S. since the end of the Civil War. Maybe the next 150 years will be more of the same. I'm going to prepare in case it's not.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The difference between the Mexican's and the Muslim's is that the Mexican's are not sworn to kills us!!!
The Muslim's are ALL terrorist's, if they are not active, they are enablers---


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

We just think different and I'm glad. In a muslim country, it is considered ok to hit your wife, and so on. The American male ego wants that muslim man to try it on him so he can put him in the hospital. Think about it. If you walked up and saw a muslim man smacking around his old lady, what would you do? I'd probably knock the f***ing taste out if his mouth


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

bigdogbuc, my friend, you are camped out at what has to be one of the top 5 nuke strike targets on the planet. While an unlikely event, you can count on glowing for quite for some time if it ever happens.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

tango said:


> The difference between the Mexican's and the Muslim's is that the Mexican's are not sworn to kills us!!!
> The Muslim's are ALL terrorist's, if they are not active, they are enablers---


You never heard of Reconquesta?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> bigdogbuc, my friend, you are camped out at what has to be one of the top 5 nuke strike targets on the planet. While an unlikely event, you can count on glowing for quite for some time if it ever happens.


Actually, I live close enough to the submarine base that I'd be a mere shadow left on a wall. And when I look out of my back window, I can see the shipyard, so I would literally be part of the hole. All depends on which hits first. Double dipped right there. So there is nothing for me to prepare for, nor worry about in that arena. Except making peace with my maker.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> This forum is supposed to be about survival. However when the truth about Islam, Obama and terrorism is posted it is removed. Yet you people will go on and on about imaginary risk.


Which posts are you talking about? I'm not aware of that happening. By imaginary risks, are you referring to things like being skewered by a unicorn, or having ones BOL overrun by lawn gnomes...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not see anything imaginary about SHARKNADO!






Of course, here in the upper midwest, we do not have any sharks. So ours would be more like a Walleyenado which might actually be pretty cool.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Probably more like Carpnado. Preceded by Minnownado and Perchnado.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Probably more like *Carpnado*. Preceded by Minnownado and Perchnado.


:shock: Now that's just scary.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Too bad sun screen is not a protection for thin skin.

My imaginary comment is to all the things you young people worry about that are the same things my parents worried about. These collapses and calamities are nothing more than a romance novel of emergencies.

The guy that referenced auto insurance has it right if you prep like you buy insurance but most do not. Prepping for unlikely events without regard to likelihood is counter to prepping in that it is wasteful.

Anyway keep that thin skin covered and one eye open for Sasquatch. I've got your real world back.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Too bad sun screen is not a protection for thin skin.
> 
> My imaginary comment is to all the things you young people worry about that are the same things my parents worried about. These collapses and calamities are nothing more than a romance novel of emergencies.
> 
> ...


You have lost me sir. What imaginary threats are you referring to? And what thin skinned comments are you referring to?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> You have lost me sir. What imaginary threats are you referring to? And what thin skinned comments are you referring to?


I think he said he liked my post to his thread Inor. :grin: I referenced auto insurance. Yep. That was all me. Read it and weep buddy!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Too bad sun screen is not a protection for thin skin.
> 
> My imaginary comment is to all the things *you young people* worry about that are the same things my parents worried about. These collapses and calamities are nothing more than a romance novel of emergencies.


If you're calling me a youngin' then you must be in your 90's. But thanks anyhow.



PalmettoTree said:


> Prepping for unlikely events without regard to likelihood is counter to prepping in that it is wasteful.


So what are the real threats most of us are missing? Things like tornado's in my area? The likelihood that our economy might collapse? I know these are things the fairytale genre are made of but hey, that's just me.



PalmettoTree said:


> Anyway keep that thin skin covered and one eye open for Sasquatch. I've got your real world back.


Whew, all I have worry about is Sasquatch. You've got the rest. ::clapping:: What a guy. Now I can sleep at night. ::clapping::


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Your applause is greatly appreciated. Thank you; thank you; thank you very much. You are too kind.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

How do we go from Muslims to Sharknado?! By the way, you are not really safe in the upper Midwest. Bull sharks, a known maneater, can adapt to fresh water and have been caught as far North as Minnesota in the Mississippi. I remember one being caught right under the Hernando Desoto bridge in Memphis when I was a kid.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> How do we go from Muslims to Sharknado?!


After the last month, I am pretty sure that all conversations, taken far enough, eventually lead to Sharknado. 



csi-tech said:


> By the way, you are not really safe in the upper Midwest. Bull sharks, a known maneater, can adapt to fresh water and have been caught as far North as Minnesota in the Mississippi. I remember one being caught right under the Hernando Desoto bridge in Memphis when I was a kid.


That is disconcerting given that I live in Minnesota and the Mississippi is about 2 miles from me as the crow (or bull shark) flies. I guess I will have to reassess our preps.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Actually, I live close enough to the submarine base that I'd be a mere shadow left on a wall. And when I look out of my back window, I can see the shipyard, so I would literally be part of the hole. All depends on which hits first. Double dipped right there. So there is nothing for me to prepare for, nor worry about in that arena. Except making peace with my maker.


Oddly, I know 4 guys who are "retired" in the Silverdale area, which is weird considering they were never staitoned there. At any rate you have the makings of a good, although aging, Gorilla force there, lol.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Oddly, I know 4 guys who are "retired" in the Silverdale area, which is weird considering they were never staitoned there. At any rate you have the makings of a good, although aging, Gorilla force there, lol.


Most who do get stationed here, come back when they retire. A lot wind up here for jobs at the shipyard, the sub base or Keyport (Underwater Warfare). We have the three bases within a 10 mile drive. Collect a pension and a paycheck, both courtesy of the DOD or other contractors like Lockheed. I don't know any of my friends who work at any one of the three that hurt for anything. But it's a "who you know club" for the most part. Generations of workers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Most who do get stationed here, come back when they retire. A lot wind up here for jobs at the shipyard, the sub base or Keyport (Underwater Warfare). We have the three bases within a 10 mile drive. Collect a pension and a paycheck, both courtesy of the DOD or other contractors like Lockheed. I don't know any of my friends who work at any one of the three that hurt for anything. But it's a "who you know club" for the most part. Generations of workers.


I'm near the East Coast version. Triangulating, our homestead is one point, 30 air miles away is Kings Bay Submarine Base (the east coast port for the Boomers), and 40 air miles from Naval Station Mayport and Jacksonville Naval Air Station.

I'm sure Kings Bay is very high on Russia's target list along with Bremerton.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a defensive network in place that negates the threat of any incoming ICBM/MIRV attack.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Save me from sharknado ahhhh!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> There is a defensive network in place that negates the threat of any incoming ICBM/MIRV attack.


No there is not.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> There is a defensive network in place that negates the threat of any incoming ICBM/MIRV attack.


The US recently deployed anti-missile batteries to Alaska to intercept Nth Korean missiles but whether they'll completely negate the threat remains to be seen because there's always the chance that something will get through.
Same with the Distant Early Warning line in northern Canada to intercept soviet missiles coming over the Nth Pole, something might still get through.
At least US citizens will probably get a few minutes warning to get into their cellars and bunkers before the birds arrive.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> The US recently deployed anti-missile batteries to Alaska to intercept Nth Korean missiles but whether they'll completely negate the threat remains to be seen because there's always the chance that something will get through.
> Same with the Distant Early Warning line in northern Canada to intercept soviet missiles coming over the Nth Pole, something might still get through.
> At least US citizens will probably get a few minutes warning to get into their cellars and bunkers before the birds arrive.


Or to join hands and sing "Shall we gather by the river"


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm near the East Coast version. Triangulating, our homestead is one point, 30 air miles away is Kings Bay Submarine Base (the east coast port for the Boomers), and 40 air miles from Naval Station Mayport and Jacksonville Naval Air Station.
> 
> I'm sure Kings Bay is very high on Russia's target list along with Bremerton.


Some things you just can't prepare for.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I removed it not because you were talking about muslims and things like that I removed it because it was causing members to bicker. Get close to the truth all you want just don't let it get heated or its gone.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Leon said:


> I removed it not because you were talking about muslims and things like that I removed it because it was causing members to bicker. Get close to the truth all you want just don't let it get heated or its gone.


Thanks Leon. Now we all know what he's been rambling on about. :grin: I think Palmetto was just having a bad day. It happens....


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> I removed it not because you were talking about muslims and things like that I removed it because it was causing members to bicker. Get close to the truth all you want just don't let it get heated or its gone.


So why not just remove the bickering post or suspend the posting privileges of those that were out of line?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think it was as much "one post" or one "poster" being out of line as it was that the thread was out of the range of the sites intent. when people start voicing personal feelings that are deeply felt then the topic begins to become less than continuous with the purpose intended. Like some "safety" meeting become a "bitch session" instead of actually addressing the safety that is intended.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been a moderator on a forum, and it's not an easy job. I will certainly never do it again.
I give Leon a lot of credit for the job he does.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Great Job Leon!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> So why not just remove the bickering post or suspend the posting privileges of those that were out of line?


It was just becoming a contentious issue, I didn't like the feathers it was ruffling on the other side so I just got rid of it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Somagun, I leave for the weekend and all heck breaks loose. Kids, I will turn this car around and we wont go to Disneyland.
Leon, and any other moderators, THANK YOU for all you do, I just guess that It cant be easy...
And yes, RPD those are "the golden rules"..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Somagun, I leave for the weekend and all heck breaks loose. Kids, I will turn this car around and we wont go to Disneyland.
> Leon, and any other moderators, THANK YOU for all you do, I just guess that It cant be easy...
> And yes, RPD those are "the golden rules"..


You must have posted when I was deleting mine. I did not want anyone to think those two rules were all there were.

So let me rephrase the FIRST TWO rules (there are more than two, but remember these)
1. The Boss is always right
2. If the Boss is wrong, see rule 1


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Leon said:


> ...I removed it because it was causing members to bicker..


Haha, handbag fights..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

In other words write anything you like as long as Leon says it is OK.

If a decision is objective fine but this all seems to be up to Leon's subjectivity.

When the biggest threat is terrorism. While more people are in survival mode due to Middle East and North African events. While the biggest debate currently is between a President that can tell no truth and he collects data on everyone. Yet stonewalls IRS abuses and State Department's former first lady covers up the murder of an ambassador.

While I have two children and five grandchildren out of the country because the President knows he can deploy troops while everyone ignores their sacrifices.

While all that is going on. Leon gets to feel like a man by delegating discussions.

Well Ambassador Stevens was set up to be murdered because Obama is running guns to our enemy. Muslims detest Americans. They see us as infidels. They object to our presence. The CIA leaked that Stevens was gay to the Muslims and then left him with zero security.

That is the truth Leon.

If you people do not think those are issues that impact your survival more than electromagnetic pulses you are crazy. If you do not believe this president is doing all he can to sell us out is more important than how to freeze dry banana bread you are crazy.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I really like the way Leon used the word "contentious" properly.

By the way, I'm not convinced that thinking EMPs are more likely to cause me serious damage then Obama makes me crazy. I'm pretty sure it's all those unreasonable voices in my head making me crazy. I do hope that isn't contentious.

In my book, challenging a mod's right to mod is a little crazy though.

Can someone please send me a link to the "How to freeze dry banana bread" thread?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Relax friend. I enjoy reading your opinions and really do not want to see you banned. But I also have to tell you that I think you are wrong in this case.



PalmettoTree said:


> In other words write anything you like as long as Leon says it is OK.
> 
> If a decision is objective fine but this all seems to be up to Leon's subjectivity.


Well yeah. Leon runs this site. He is the guy that spends the money to keep the servers running so we all have a place to trade information and in my case make wise-assed remarks. It is his site to do with as he chooses.



PalmettoTree said:


> When the biggest threat is terrorism. While more people are in survival mode due to Middle East and North African events. While the biggest debate currently is between a President that can tell no truth and he collects data on everyone. Yet stonewalls IRS abuses and State Department's former first lady covers up the murder of an ambassador.


I am pretty confident that Leon had nothing to do with any of the aforementioned problems. Plus, I do not recall him ever stifling any debate I was involved in on any of those topics. Actually, as I think back on a few of the posts I have written on Muslims, maybe he should have. But he did not.



PalmettoTree said:


> While I have two children and five grandchildren out of the country because the President knows he can deploy troops while everyone ignores their sacrifices.


Please thank your children and grandchildren for protecting my wife, my children and my grandson, as well as myself. Also please accept my sincere compliments for being a good father and grandfather and raising your family right.



PalmettoTree said:


> While all that is going on. Leon gets to feel like a man by delegating discussions.


Well yes. It is his site. We are his guests here. He can let us write or not write about anything he wants. Every web site, everywhere costs money to keep it active. Leon (or Leon's employer) is spending actual hard cash to keep this site active. Obviously, they are at least making some money from it due to the ads. I hope they are making BOATLOADS of money. But that does not negate the fact that I get several minutes of entertainment and thought provoking discussion here every day and it does not cost me a dime.

I am very thankful that he allows me to continue to post here even though probably less than half of my posts are something other than a smart-ass thing posted to get a few cheap laughs.



PalmettoTree said:


> Well Ambassador Stevens was set up to be murdered because Obama is running guns to our enemy. Muslims detest Americans. They see us as infidels. They object to our presence. The CIA leaked that Stevens was gay to the Muslims and then left him with zero security.


I doubt Leon had anything to do with Benghazi. And if he had anything to do with Stevens batting for the other team, *I really do not want to know about it!*



PalmettoTree said:


> If you people do not think those are issues that impact your survival more than electromagnetic pulses you are crazy. If you do not believe this president is doing all he can to sell us out is more important than how to freeze dry banana bread you are crazy.


There are lots of threats to our survival and prosperity. And you are exactly right to spend a good bit of time debating how to identify, recognize and qualify those threats. But once the threat has been identified, as preppers our job is only half done. The next step is to figure out a way to get through it and prosper on the other side. That does involve learning to garden, learning to freeze dry things (but not banana bread. I HATE banana bread! - But if anybody has a recipe for those really good soft pretzels they have in Pittsburgh I would love to have it.)

As an aside, the whole thing with electromagnetic pulses is pretty far down my threat list. It is above Sharknado, but well below Muslim terrorists and the Federal Reserve Bank (along with the progressives) destroying the Dollar.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> In other words write anything you like as long as Leon says it is OK.
> 
> If a decision is objective fine but this all seems to be up to Leon's subjectivity.
> 
> ...


Friendly advice: when you find yourself in a hole, stop digging.


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

In my experience, a forum that doesn't have at least some moderating will quickly tear itself apart. If that means occasionally wielding a heavy hand, that's better than the alternative.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Friendly advice: when you find yourself in a hole, stop digging.


Unless it happens to be a fox hole and then dig like your life depends on it...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> In other words write anything you like as long as Leon says it is OK.
> 
> If a decision is objective fine but this all seems to be up to Leon's subjectivity.
> 
> ...


Look I don't like to dole out suspensions, and I'm certainly not trying to censor anyone but the thread you mention was just becoming a hotspot for some rather heated comments back and forth between people I otherwise see getting along fine. I agree with you, and I agree with some of what others are saying, and the best thing to do was just remain impartial and do what was best to preserve the atmosphere as I saw fit. When I was a MOD on a forums for the online game I worked for the same thing would have happened. I wasn't going to throw my two cents in and engage in the debate, I wasn't going to show favoritism or even cop an attitude at either side- that's not what I'm here to do. I just saw the conversation degrading into name calling (on both sides to be fair) and at that point I made the call to just quietly, unobtrusively remove the post rather than get on my high horse and reprimand anyone. I don't like to be handled with reprimands and I'm sure I'm not alone.

For example, say I am teaching outdoor survival class and three of my five students start disagreeing about who knows jewel weed better, and then it spreads to four of them. My first reaction would be to go over and remove the source of the argument or direct them to another lesson. They are paying customers, last thing I want is to upset anyone. Same thing here- I mean we're all here voluntarily, right? I don't get paid anything, we all signed up to be part of this gun club right? A teacher, cop, soldier any professional who sees a potential bad situation developing needs to De-escalate the situation and I made the call to prune the thread from the tree before someone went and said something they really would regret. Namely a visit to this place from a little man in a black suit from a place with a three-letter name.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Leon said:


> Look I don't like to dole out suspensions, and I'm certainly not trying to censor anyone but the thread you mention was just becoming a hotspot for some rather heated comments back and forth between people I otherwise see getting along fine. I agree with you, and I agree with some of what others are saying, and the best thing to do was just remain impartial and do what was best to preserve the atmosphere as I saw fit. When I was a MOD on a forums for the online game I worked for the same thing would have happened. I wasn't going to throw my two cents in and engage in the debate, I wasn't going to show favoritism or even cop an attitude at either side- that's not what I'm here to do. I just saw the conversation degrading into name calling (on both sides to be fair) and at that point I made the call to just quietly, unobtrusively remove the post rather than get on my high horse and reprimand anyone. I don't like to be handled with reprimands and I'm sure I'm not alone.
> 
> For example, say I am teaching outdoor survival class and three of my five students start disagreeing about who knows jewel weed better, and then it spreads to four of them. My first reaction would be to go over and remove the source of the argument or direct them to another lesson. They are paying customers, last thing I want is to upset anyone. Same thing here- I mean we're all here voluntarily, right? I don't get paid anything, we all signed up to be part of this gun club right? A teacher, cop, soldier any professional who sees a potential bad situation developing needs to De-escalate the situation and I made the call to prune the thread from the tree before someone went and said something they really would regret. Namely a visit to this place from a little man in a black suit from a place with a three-letter name.


And still keeping a cool head. You sir are a credit to moderators everywhere. Your patience exceeds my own. Thank you.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I know and have said many times we post at the pleasure if the owners.

I never said anyone affiliated with this forum had anything to do with the threats I cited.

The timing of my post and the removal of the thread struck me as an odd coincidence.

I had my say.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> ...the biggest threat is terrorism......a President that can tell no truth and he collects data on everyone. Yet stonewalls IRS abuses and State Department's former first lady covers up the murder of an ambassador....the President knows he can deploy troops while everyone ignores their sacrifices.
> Ambassador Stevens was set up to be murdered because Obama is running guns to our enemy. Muslims detest Americans. They see us as infidels. They object to our presence. The CIA leaked that Stevens was gay to the Muslims and then left him with zero security..


Yes mate I daresay most of us in this forum would agree with all you say, and in fact we've discussed all of the points you mention in past threads but obviously you must have upset a member or members who started rocking and rolling to get your post deleted, I wonder who?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It was just a matter of having people getting along together - or not - and the moderator just put a stop to a situation that appeared to be getting out of hand.
I doubt that anyone had to report it - it was pretty evident that a war was starting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yes mate I daresay most of us in this forum would agree with all you say, and in fact we've discussed all of the points you mention in past threads but obviously you must have upset a member or members who started rocking and rolling to get your post deleted, I wonder who?


It doesn't matter, Jim.
It's over.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Leon is certainly one of the best mods i've seen because he lets the forum smoothly run itself most of the time except when he occasionally has to step in like a boxing referee to order two opponents to break!
That was my approach too when I was mod at the Few Good Men under my wargaming name of Poor Old Spike, I used to have fun with troublemakers by surgically shooting their arguments down in flames and pinning them on the ropes, and after that humiliation they'd usually quieten down or just slink away with their tail between their legs..
Waddya say Rock?

_*"C'mon, it's true, but that don't bother me, I just wanna prove somethin',I ain't no bum, it don't matter if I lose, don't matter if Lucky Jim opens my head.
The only thing I wanna do is go the distance, that's all. 
Nobody's ever gone fifteen rounds with Jim. If I go them fifteen rounds, an' that bell rings an' I'm still standin', I'm gonna know then I weren't just another bum from the neighborhood"*_


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Yes mate I daresay most of us in this forum would agree with all you say, and in fact we've discussed all of the points you mention in past threads but obviously you must have upset a member or members who started rocking and rolling to get your post deleted, I wonder who?


No nobody said anything I just had a look at the top post and read down some and figured that kind of vitriol was just becoming a source of bickering. It's just counterproductive.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

How 'bout those Rangers?


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Also that's the muslim sheepherders you see on TV are always wearing robes - a sheep can hear a zipper a mile away


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Leon said:


> No nobody said anything I just had a look at the top post and read down some and figured that kind of vitriol was just becoming a source of bickering. It's just counterproductive.


I blame the Education systems in most western countries because nowadays kids are taught the bullshit pol-correct doctrine that NOTHING is black and white and that there are always grey areas that must be examined and discussed and looked at from all angles blah blah blah.
As a result kids grow up punchdrunk and unable to see things clearly, hence the bickering and argument that goes on everywhere in daily life and on TV and radio etc.
I was schooled in the 50's and 60's thank God when kids were taught that everything IS black and white and that only ONE point of view is the right one.
That's why I've grown up to become the stubborn pig-headed s.o.b. that I am, because I know I'm always right..


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I suspect that public education in the U.K. like public education in the U.S. is not monolithic. About 2/3rd of the folks in the U.S. who go on to elite colleges and universities come out of public schools. George Bush (and his daddy and grand daddy) came out of elite private schools. Clinton came out of public schools. So did Hillary, Nixon and Reagan.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I was expelled from school for "not trying" and was glad to be free of the whole rotten system, I didn't give a shite about doing exams and going on to college or university.
I could read, write and do simple maths, and had an illustrated encyclopaedia at home, so all the rest was just pure bullshit as far as I was concerned..


----------

